

Show HN: Conway's Game of Life JS implementation - ansimionescu
http://54.247.181.15/
All credit goes to https://twitter.com/WiseAndy
======
Pwnguinz
Also see: <https://www.google.com/search?q=conways+game+of+life>

Game of Life on a Google Search result page :).

~~~
mixedbit
and one more: <http://mixedbit.org/life.html>

------
jedireza
I like how it's in full screen with rounded cells and in color. Some stop and
go buttons would be nice so I could setup gliders and pulsars and then hit
play.

Checkout my JS/canvas implementation: <http://jedireza.github.io/conways-
yolo/>

~~~
ansimionescu
Kudos - that's mighty impressive

------
dave1010uk
I love how 3 simple rules and 5 cells can produce so many iterations of life
that appears chaotic.

Here's my JavaScript / canvas version: [http://createopen.com/2013/01/conways-
game-of-life-in-canvas...](http://createopen.com/2013/01/conways-game-of-life-
in-canvas/)

------
sircoemgen
Ah, GoL implementations… It's a fun exercise.
<https://github.com/SirCoemgen/GoL>

/edit: Here you go: <http://sircoemgen.github.io/GoL/>

~~~
jedireza
It would be nice if you setup a gh-pages branch so we didn't have to clone and
run locally to check it out.

~~~
sircoemgen
Good idea, I'll do that, thank you. =)

------
ansimionescu
All credit goes to this guy <https://twitter.com/WiseAndy>

------
glazskunrukitis
I don't know why but this is addictive.

